# Phone by the throne.



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

Had a quick service call on a 9 year old Wellworth, and was surprised to see the 30 year old phone next to it. Yeah, she was 86. Are there any apprentices here that don't know what this is?


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

I'm old enough to remember the party line... and the phone numbers that were 6-4831


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

One of my customer have one in the basement..I get blisters on my finger tip from using it.


----------



## Adamche (Feb 10, 2012)

try sending a text message with that sucker!


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

Our 1st phone number was PE8-7457.


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> I'm old enough to remember the party line... and the phone numbers that were 6-4831


 Yeah, it seems now we are more concearned with the gubment listening to our calls. Hell, partyline days, you could hear half of the towns dirty laundry.


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

They were fun to use when you were mad. :yes: Pushing buttons, not the same satisfaction. :no:


----------



## AWWGH (May 2, 2011)

Okay, I can remember rotary phones....But party lines? :no:

At the age of 26 I was able to catch the last decade of the rotary....Almost


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

I was half expecting to see the old 50 pound ma bell black phones that had a table of its own. The phone on the wall was available well after party lines. The first two letters were alphabet and the rest were numbers GL3-6789.

I can remember the wall phone and a cord stretched and intertwined 50 feet. LOL They came in the same colors as plumbing fixtures golden harvest, avocado, Lucerne blue, yellow, black and white. Kohler, Borg Warner, Dixie were the big names in china fixtures. Republic water heaters were the norm. Faucets were central brass, sayco and Briggs and the kohler niedecker shower valves. I cannot believe I remember this crap.


The Dixie toilet had 4 bolts to hold the tank.
Then came the two toned crap. LMAO


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

Those Dixie toilets don't take much torque on those four bolts either. Broke a few of them.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

That's from when, slamming the phone down(hanging up) on somebody really meant something....:yes:


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Ahh, the good old days before all this caller ID. I used to prank people when I was a kid and they never knew who you were......:laughing:.......back then, even the FBI needed a few minutes to do a trace.


----------



## Keefer w (Jan 26, 2012)

Dammit if ya misdialed


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

Airgap said:


> That's from when, slamming the phone down(hanging up) on somebody really meant something....:yes:


 
I think there is an app for that :laughing:


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

Airgap said:


> That's from when, slamming the phone down(hanging up) on somebody really meant something....:yes:


I never understood why people made a big deal about slamming the phone down. It's not like people could hear it or feel the slam.


I remember when some of those phones were hard wired to the wall. 

There's still some of them in old houses where the telephone is a central point in the room with a special area for sitting and a built in bureau. In some of these, the phone is in a decorative cabinet.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

ChrisConnor said:


> I never understood why people made a big deal about slamming the phone down. It's not like people could hear it or feel the slam.
> 
> 
> I remember when some of those phones were hard wired to the wall.
> ...


I think it had more to do with how it made the hanger upper feel....:laughing:


----------



## Piper34 (Oct 10, 2011)

I've busted my share of those they were my dads he should've kicked my a. Ss More that's when ass kicking meant just that not abuse ring. Ring


----------

